# مقال هام لمهندسي الطاقة



## رشيد الديزل (20 فبراير 2009)

*الطاقة الشمسية .. *​

*مقال هام لمهندسي الطاقة


المقدمة

تعريف الخلايا الشمسية

ميكانيكية تيار الخلايا الشمسية

أنواع الخلايا الشمسية التجارية

تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية

كلفة كهرباء الخلايا الشمسية

الشركات العالمية المصنعة للخلايا الشمسية

الاستثمارات العالمية في مجال الطاقة الشمسية

استثمارات الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي

اقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية

بعض مشاكل استخدام الطاقة الشمسية

المقترحات والتوصيات

المراجع

مقدمة :

إن القلق من تلوث هواء المدن ومن المطر الحمضي وتسرب النفط والمخاطر النووية وارتفاع حرارة الأرض يحث على إعادة تفحص بدائل الفحم والنفط والطاقة النووية ، وعلى الرغم من أن مصادر الطاقة البديلة ليست خالية من التلويث عموماً ، فإنه يوجد مجال واسع من الخيارات التي يكون ضررها البيئي أقل بكثير من مصادر الطاقة التقليدية .

إن أفضل التقنيات الواعدة هي التي تسخر طاقة الشمس حيث يعتبر التحويل الحراري المباشر للإشعاعات الشمسية إلي طاقة كهربائية عبر الخلايا الشمسية تقنية جديدة ومتطورة وهو صناعة إستراتيجية باعتبارها مصدراً طاقوياً مستقبلياً سيكون له الأثر الأكبر في المحافظة على مصادر الطاقة التقليدية ولأغراض أهم واستغلال أثمن علاوة على أن مصدر طاقته مجاني ولا ينضب ونظيف ودون مخلفات أو أخطار .

تعريف الخلايا الشمسية :

إن الخلايا الشمسية هي عبارة عن محولات فولتضوئية تقوم بتحويل ضوء الشمس المباشر إلي كهرباء ، وهي نبائظ شبه موصلة وحساسة ضوئياً ومحاطة بغلاف أمامي وخلفي موصل للكهرباء .

لــقد تم إنــماء تقنيات كثيرة لإنـتــاج الخلايـا الشمسيـــة عبر عــــمــليات متسلسلة من المعالجات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والكهربــائيـــة عـــلى شكــل متكاثف ذاتي الآليــــة أو عالي الآلية ، كمـــا تـم إنماء مــــواد مختلفـــة من أشبــاه الموصلات لتصنيع الخلايـــا الشمسية على هيئة عناصر كعنصر السيليكون أو على هيئة مركبات كمركب الجاليوم زرنيخ وكربيد الكادميوم وفوسفيد الأنديوم وكبريتيد النحاس وغيرها من المواد الواعدة لصناعة الفولتضوئيات .

ميكانيكية تيار الخلايا الشمسية :

الخلية الشمسية للتطبيقات الأرضية هي رقاقة رفيعة من السيليكون مشابة بمقادير صغيرة من الشوائب لإعطاء جانب واحد شحنة موجبة والجانب الآخر شحنة سالبة مكونة ثنائياً ذا مساحة كبيرة .

تولد الخلايا الشمسية قدرة كهربائية عندما تتعرض لضوء الشمس حيث الضوئيات ( الفوتونات ) والتي يحمل كل منها كماً طاقوياً محدداً يكسب الإلكترونات الحرة طاقة تجعلها تهتز حرارياً وتكسر الرابط الذري بالشبكة بالمادة الشبه موصلة ويتم تحرير الشحنات وإنتاج أزواج من الإلكترون في الفراغ . تنطلق بعد ذلك حاملات الشحنة هذه متجهة نحو وصلة الثنائي متنقلة بين نطاقي التوصيل والتكافؤ عبر الفجوة الطاقوية وتتجمع عند السطح الأمامي والخلفي للخلية محدثة سريان تيار كهربي مستمر عند توصيل الخلية بمحمل كهربي وتبلغ القدرة الكهربية المنتجة للخلية الشمسية عادة واحد وات.*


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 فبراير 2009)

*أنواع الخلايا الشمسية التجارية*


*أنواع الخلايا الشمسية التجارية*​


*تم تصنيع خلايا شمسية من مواد مختلفة إلا أن أغلب هذه المواد نادرة الوجود بالطبيعة أولها خواص سامة ملوثة للبيئة أو معقدة التصنيع وباهظة التكاليف وبعضها لا يزال تحت الدراسة والبحث وعليه فقد تركز الاهتمام على تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية وذلك لتوفير عنصر السيليكون في الطبيعة علاوة على أن العلماء والباحثين تمكنوا من دراسة هذا العنصر دراسة مستفيضة وتعرفوا على خواصه المختلفة وملاءمته لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية المتبلرة ومتصدعة التبلر .

1- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية المتبلرة :

تصنع هذه الخلايا من السيليكون عبر إنماء قضبان من السيليكون أحادي أو عديد التبلر ثم يؤرب إلي رقائق و تعالج كيميائياً وفيزيائياً عبر مراحل مختلفة لتصل إلي خلايا شمسية .

كفاءة هذه الخلايا عالية تتراوح بين 9 – 17 % والخلايا السيليكونية أحادية التبلر غالية الثمن حيث صعوبة التقنية واستهلاك الطاقة بينما الخلايا السيليكونية عديدة التبلر تعتبر أقل تكلفة من أحادية التبلر وأقل كفاءة أيضاً .

2- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية الأمورفية ( متصدعة التبلر ) :

مادة هذه الخلايا ذات شكل سيليكوني حيث التكوين البلوري متصدع لوجود عنصر الهيدروجين أو عناصر أخرى أدخلت قصداً لتكسبها خواص كهربية مميزة وخلايا السيليكون الأمورفي زهيدة التكلفة عن خلايا السيليكون البلوري حيث ترسب طبقة شريطية رقيقة باستعمال كميات صغيرة من المواد الخام المستخدمة في عمليات قليلة مقارنة بعمليات التصنيع البلوري . ويعتبر تصنيع خلايا السيليكون الامورفي أكثر تطويعاً وملاءمة للتصنيع المستمر ذاتي الآلية .

تتراوح كفاءة خلايا هذه المادة ما بين 4 – 9 % بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الكبيرة وتزيد عن ذلك بقليل بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الصغيرة وإن كان يتأثر استقرارها بالإشعاع الشمسي .*


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 فبراير 2009)

*تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية*


*تطبيقات الخلايا الشمسية*​

*
تركز الاهتمام على إدخال الفولتضوئيات كمصدر للطاقة المتجددة في التطبيقات الأرضية بغية تطوير التقنية ووسائل الاستخدام في قطاع السكن والصحة والتعليم والصناعة والزراعة والنفط وغيرها في الاستخدامات

الفولتضوئيات الجذابة اقتصادياً وفي المناطق المعزولة والنائية حيث تنقص تكلفة شبكات الكهرباء العامة وتساعد في الإنماء الاقتصادي والتطوير الاجتماعي المحلي .

والمسطحات الفولتضوئية هي مصدر القدرة الكهربية لهذه التطبيقات ، حيث يتكون المسطح من عدة خلايا (متصلة معاً بصفائح سلكية معدنية ) مغطاة بملف من البلاستيك الحراري مثل أسيتات فينيل إيثيل أو غيره وآخر من التدلار لحمايتها من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية ومغلقة بصفيحة زجاجية من الأمام وطبقة واقية تعمل كقاعدة إنشائية من الزجاج أو من الألياف الزجاجية أو الخزف الصيني عند الخلف مركب عليها صندوق وصلة كهربائية ومحاط بإطار معدني .

وهذه المسطحات يعوّل عليها بتطرف كمصدر طاقة كهربائية لأن ليس لها أجزاء متحركة وذات عمر طويل يتراوح من 15 إلي 35 سنة و أمان للبيئة ، كما تضفي على المباني شكلاً معمارياً جميلاً

ويمكن تصنيف وتحديد التطبيقات الأرضية وفق القدرة الكهربائية علي النحو التالي :-

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة منخفضة :

وتشمل الأجهزة والمنظومات التالية :

- الحاسبات والألعاب الإلكترونية والساعات .

- أجهزة الإذاعة المسموعة وشاحنات وسائط القدرة المنخفضة .

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة :

وتشمل المنظومات التالية :

الإنارة – أجهزة الإذاعة المرئية – ثلاجات اللقاح والأمصال – إشارات المرور والإنذار – مراوح الأسقف ( التهوية ) – هواتف الطوارئ – شاحنات السياج الكهربي .

حيث يشحن السياج المحاط بالمزارع وأماكن تربية الحيوانات لمنعها من الاقتراب منها .

* تطبيقات ذات قدرة متوسطة وعالية :

ضخ المياه – محطات اتصالات الموجات السنتيمترية – محطات الأقمار الصنـــــاعية الأرضية – الوقاية المهبطية لحماية أنابيب النفط والغاز والمنشآت المعدنية من التآكل – تغذية شبكة الكهرباء العامة .*


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 فبراير 2009)

*كلفة كهرباء الخلايا الشمسية*


*كلفة كهرباء الخلايا الشمسية *​

*
تتراوح تكلفة الوات ذروة في الأسواق العالمية ما بين 8 إلي 10 دولارات بـــالنسبة للــدول المستوردة بينما تصل تكلفة الوات ذروة بالنسبة للتطبيقات ذات القدرة المتوسطة والقدرة المتوسطة و العالية إلي 30 دولار و تزيد هذه التكلفة وفق التصميم و أجهزة التحكم والتخزين الساكن و الإلكترونـات المساعدة إلا أن تكلفة الـوات ذروة بالنسبة للقدرة العاليــة (المحطات الكهـروشمسية ذات سعة الميجاوات) تقل قليلاً عن 20 دولار .

إن الاقتصاديات الحالية لتطبيقات ومنظومات الخلايا الشمسية وبعضها فعال التكلفة وبعضها الآخر غير ذلك وهي صورة ديناميكية تماماً حيث الأسعار و انخفضت خلال العقد الماضي .

الشركات العالمية المصنعة للخلايا الشمسية :

الشركات العالمية العاملة في هذا المجال كثيرة من بينها شركة سولار الألمانية – الفواتوات الفرنسية – اتيار سولار في إيطاليا – كرونار في يوغسلافيا – استروبور في كندا – وهيليودينايكا في البرازيل .

وشركات عديدة في الولايات المتحدة واليابان وهناك شركات متعددة الجنسيات أيضاً .

الاستثمارات العالمية في مجال الطاقة الشمسية :

تستثمر الدول المصنعة أموالاً طائلة في مجال الخلايا الشمسية وذلك على مستوى البحث والتطوير والتطبيق بغية الوصول إلي تخفيض أسعارها وزيادة كفاءتها وتسهيل طرق إنتاجها وجعلها واعدة للإنتاج والتطبيق الموسع .

كما تسعى هذه الدول الصناعية جادة من خلال مراكز البحث والتطوير إلي تخفيض تكلفة الوات ذروة إلي 0.5 أو 1 دولار مع سنة 2000 ولا غرابة في ذلك فقد كانت تكلفة الوات ذروة 300 – 350 دولار في الخمسينــات حين كـان هذا المجـال مقصوراً على أبحاث الفضاء .

وعليه فإن الأرقام المشار إليها في ميزانية الإنفاق ومبالغ الاستثمارات إنما تدل على ما توليه الدول المتقدمة من اهتمام بالغ لامتلاك الفولتضوئيات لها خاصة وأن المصادر التقليدية آخذة في النضوب بالإضافة إلي ضمان استحواذها على الأسواق العالمية لمنتجات الفولتضوئيات .*


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 فبراير 2009)

*استثمارات الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي*


*استثمارات الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي*​

*
يدرك العاملون في مجال الطاقة أن الأراضي العربية هي من أغنى مناطق العالم بالطاقة الشمسية ويتبين ذلك بالمقارنة مع بعض دول العالم الأخرى ولو أخذنا متوسط ما يصل الأرض العربية من طاقة شمسية وهو 5 كيلو واط – ساعة / متر مربع / اليوم و افترضنا أن الخلايا الشمسية بمعامل تحويل 5 % وقمنا بوضع هذه الخلايا الشمسية على مساحة 16000 كيلو متر مربع في صحراء العراق الغربية ( وهذه المساحة تعادل تقريباً مساحة الكويت ) و أصبح بإمكاننا توليد طاقة كهربائية تساوي 10 4 × 400 ميجا واط – ساعة في اليوم ، أي ما يزيد عن خمسة أضعاف ما نحتاجه اليوم وفي حالة فترة الاستهلاك القصوى .

ومن البديهي أيضاً أن طاقتنا النفطية ستنضب بعد مائة عام على الأكثر وهو أحسن المصادر للطاقة وذلك لعدم وجود كميات كبيرة من مادة اليورانيوم في بلداننا العربية بالإضافة إلي تكلفة أجهزة الطاقة وتقدم تكنولوجيتها خلال السنوات الخمسين الماضية و إمكانية عدم اللحاق بها وهو ما جعلنا مقصرين في استثمارها و نأمل أن لا تفوتنا الفرصة في خلق تكنولوجيات عربية لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية وهي لا زالت في بداية تطورها .

إن لاستعمال بدائل الطاقة مردودين مهمين أولهما جعل فترة استعمال الطاقة النفطية طويلة وثانيهما تطوير مصدر للطاقة آخر بجانب مصدر النفط الحالي .

ومن التجـارب المحدودة لاستخدامات الطاقة الشمسية في البلاد العربية ما يلي :

1- تسخين المياه والتدفئة وتسخين برك السباحة بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية أصبحت طريقة اقتصادية في البلدان العربية وخاصة في حالة تصنيع السخانات الشمسية محلياً .

2- تعتبر الطاقة الشمسية أحسن وسيلة للتبريد حيث أنه كلما زاد الإشعاع الشمسي كلما حصلنا على التبريد وكلما كانت أجهزة التبريد الشمسي أكثر كفاءة ، ولكن تكلفة التبريد الشمسي تكون أعلى من السعر الحالي للتبريد بثلاثة إلي خمس أضعاف تكلفته الاعتيادية ويعود السبب لارتفاع التكلفة لمواد التبريد الشمسي ومعدات تجميع الحرارة وتوليد الكهرباء .

ولو استعرضنا البحث والتطبيقات السارية للطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي لتبين لنا أن استخدام السخانات الشمسية أصبح شيئاً مألوفاً في بعض البلدان العربية بينما بقيت صناعة الخلايا بصورة تجارية متأخرة في جميع البلدان العربية بسبب تكلفة إنشاء المصنع الأولية و إتباع سياسة التأمل القائلة ( يجب الانتظار ريثما تنخفض الكلفة ) .

إن معظم التجارب الميدانية والمختبرية لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي لا تزال في مراحلها الأولى ويجب تنشيطها و الإكثار منها و لو استعرضنا ما تقوم به دول العالم في هذا المجال و بخاصة الدول المتقدمة صناعياً والتي لا تملك خمس ما تملكه الدول العربية من الطاقة الشمسية لوجدنا أن بريطانيا وحدها تنفق على مشاريع الطاقة الشمسية ما يعادل جميع ما تنفقه الدول العربية مجتمعة وينطبق هذا على عدد العاملين في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة حيث يعمل في فرنسا ضعف اللذين يعملون في جميع الدول العربية في هذه المجالات .*


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 فبراير 2009)

*اقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية*


*اقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية *​

*
تعتبر تكلفة المواد الأولية لأجهزة استخدام الطاقة الشمسية أهم عائق يحول دون استخدامها بالإضافة إلي المساحة الكبيرة المطلوبة لوضع هذه الأجهزة المجمعة لأشعة الشمس غير المركزة و بالرغم من كل هذه العوامل فهناك بعض الاستخدامات للطاقة الشمسية تعتبر اقتصادية في الوقت الحاضر ، منها تسخين المياه والاستعمالات الأخرى في المناطق النائية مثل توليد الكهرباء وضخ المياه وتحلية المياه والإشارات الضوئية والبث اللاسلكي والحماية الكاثودية وغيرها .

ومن الضروري قبل احتساب تكلفة واقتصاديات الطاقة الشمسية أن نعلم نوع التطبيق الشمسي بالإضافة إلي مواصفات المكان أي هل منطقة نائية أو قرب مدينة أو في داخل المدينة ؟ ويجب معرفة فترة التشغيل اليومية وهل هناك حاجة إلي تخزين الطاقة أم لا ؟ وهل هناك حاجة إلي الصيانة ومدى تكرارها ؟ .

ومن المعلوم بأن معظم البلدان العربية تدعم أسعار الكهرباء المولدة بالمشتقات النفطية لمواطنيها ولا بد من أخذ هذا الدعم في الاعتبار عند مقارنة تكلفة توليد الكهرباء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية .

و إذا أخذت جميع هذه العوامل في الحسبان و اتبعت الطرق الصحيحة لاستغلال و استخدام هذا النوع من الطاقة بشكل اقتصادي ومحاولة تطويرها إلي الشكل الأفضل قد يؤدي إلي انخفاض تكلفة الوات الواحد المنتج منها .*


----------



## رشيد الديزل (20 فبراير 2009)

*بعض مشاكل استخدام الطاقة الشمسية*

*بعض مشاكل استخدام الطاقة الشمسية :*​


*
إن أهم مشكلة تواجه الباحثين في مجالات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية هي وجود الغبار ومحاولة تنظيف أجهزة الطاقة الشمسية منه وقد برهنت البحوث الجارية حول هذا الموضوع أن أكثر من 50 % من فعالية الطاقة الشمسية تفقد في حالة عدم تنظيف الجهاز المستقبل لأشعة الشمس لمدة شهر .

إن أفضل طريقة للتخلص من الغبار هي استخدام طرق التنظيف المستمر أي على فترات لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أيام لكل فترة وتختلف هذه الطرق من بلد إلي آخر معتمدة على طبيعة الغبار وطبيعة الطقس في ذلك البلد .

أما المشكلة الثانية فهي خزن الطاقة الشمسية والاستفادة منها أثناء الليل أو الأيام الغائمة أو الأيام المغبرة ويعتمد خزن الطاقة الشمسية على طبيعة وكمية الطاقة الشمسية ، و نوع الاستخدام وفترة الاستخدام بالإضافة إلي التكلفة الإجمالية لطريقة التخزين ويفضل عدم استعمال أجهزة للخزن لتقليل التكلفة والاستفادة بدلاً من ذلك من الطاقة الشمسية مباشرة حين وجودها فقط ويعتبر موضوع تخزين الطاقة الشمسية من المواضيع التي تحتاج إلي بحث علمي أكثر واكتشافات جديدة .

ويعتبر تخزين الحرارة بواسطة الماء والصخور أفضل الطرق الموجودة في الوقت الحاضر . أما بالنسبة لتخزين الطاقة الكهربائية فما زالت الطريقة الشائعة هي استخدام البطاريات السائلة ( بطاريات الحامض والرصاص ) وتوجد حالياً أكثر من عشر طرق لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية كصهر المعادن والتحويل الطوري للمادة وطرق المزج الثنائي و غيرها .

والمشكـلة الثـالثة في استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية هي حدوث التـآكل في المجمعـات الشمسيــة بسبب الأمـلاح الموجودة في الميــاه المستخدمــة في دورات التسخــين وتعتبر الــدورات المغلقـة واستخـــدام مــاء خـال من الأملاح فيها أحسن الحلول للحد من مشكلة التآكل والصدأ في المجمعات الشمسية *


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخي .......

نقل مشكور ...


----------



## رشيد الديزل (21 فبراير 2009)

*المقترحات و التوصيات*

​ 

*المقترحات و التوصيات *


*إن البحث والمثابرة في إيجاد بدائل للطاقة الأحفورية ما هو إلا جزء مكمل لاستمرارية دور الدول العربية كدول مصدرة للطاقة والحفاظ على المستوى الاقتصادي الذي تنعم به هذه الدول الآن ومن أجل مواكبة بقية دول العالم في هذا المجال ، يقترح مراعاة التوصيات التالية :

1- الدعم المادي والمعنوي وتنشيط حركة البحث في مجالات الطاقة الشمسية.

2- القيام بإنشاء بنك لمعلومات الإشعاع الشمسي ودرجات الحرارة وشدة الرياح وكمية الغبار وغيرها من المعلومات الدورية الضرورية لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية .

3- القيام بمشاريع رائدة وكبيرة نوعاً ما وعلى مستوى يفيد البلد كمصدر آخر من الطاقة وتدريب الكوادر العربية عليها بالإضافة إلي عدم تكرارها بل تنويعها في البلدان العربية للاستفادة من جميع تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية .

4- تنشيط طرق التبادل العلمي والمشورة العلمية بين البلدان العربية وذلك عن طريق عقد الندوات واللقاءات الدورية .

5- تحديث دراسات استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية في الوطن العربي وحصر وتقويم ما هو موجود منها .

6- تطبيق جميع سبل ترشيد الحفاظ على الطاقة ودراسة أفضل طرقها بالإضافة إلي دعم المواطنين اللذين يستعملون الطاقة الشمسية في منازلهم .

7- تشجـيع التعاون مع الـــدول المتقدمــة في هـذا المجال والاستفــادة من خبراتهــا على أن يكـون ذلك مبنيــاً على أســاس المســاواة والمنفعة المتبادلة .*​


----------



## abodyy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك عافية


----------



## إبن جبير (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## الشايقي (17 أبريل 2010)

​رشيد الديزل 
تحياتي الصادقة 











> 2- القيام بإنشاء بنك لمعلومات الإشعاع الشمسي ودرجات الحرارة وشدة الرياح وكمية الغبار وغيرها من المعلومات الدورية الضرورية لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية .


 
بالنسبة لهذه التوصية فهي مهمة جداً في مسألة طاقة الرياح , لأنها تختلف على مستوى الكيلومتر الواحد افقياً والارتفاع عن سطح الارض رأسياً , وتوجد مناطق نظرياً مرشحة لأن تكون اكثر نفعاً اقتصادياً وخاصة على السواحل , ولمصر تجربة رائدة في سواحلها على البحر الاحمر وقامت بتصميم اطلس متكامل , ويستفيد السودان من خبراتهم في هذه الايام في وضع اجهزة القياس والتي يلزم مكوثها على الاقل ثلاثة اعوام.
لكن الطاقة الشمسية فقد تم تحديدها من قبل هيئات الارصاد المناخي في كل الدول العربية 

واكثر مكان مؤهل لانشاء بنك المعلومات لطاقة الرياح هو هذا المنتدى , لذلك اسمح لي لنكون عمليين اكثر ان افترع بوستاً جديداً منبثق بإسم بنك معلومات طاقة الرياح في الوطن العربي ويتم تزويده بهذه المعلومات من كل المناطق , وسنقوم بعمل اطلس ونقوم بتحديثه تبعاً لهذا البوست .

تقبل مروري وشكري على هذه الدراسة القيمة
​


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## الساحر (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه الجهود


----------



## zakaria bayome (4 يونيو 2011)

حتي تاريخه نتحدث عن الطاقه الشمسيه كثيرا ورغم ان بلادنا حباها الله بالشمس مصدر الطاقه الا انه لم نصل الي الاحتراف في استغلال مواردنا الاقتصاديه


----------



## amentheman (9 يونيو 2011)

يا اخي اريد اركب خلايا شمسية كافية لحوالي 8 كيلو ليل ونهار 

ارجوا إخباري بالتكلفة 

انا من اليمن من صنعاء والشمس عندنا حوالي 8 ساعات متواصلة 

[email protected]


----------



## ايمن ابرهيم المهدى (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله
فى موضوع مهم جدا جدا بجد وارجوا الاهتمام بالموضوع ده 
فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى لجهاز يعمل بقوه الجاذبيه الارضيه وهو كسر كل قواعد الطاقه وجهاز بقوه مضاعفه بتوضل قوة هذا الجهاز للآرقام بجد خياليه والموضوع ده واخد فيه استاذ فريد حماد الاسباقيه من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصريه وكمان موجود هذا الابتكار على اليوتيوب بأسم (فريد حماد)
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والله الموفق


----------

